# Your top 5 tenors of all time are......................



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

you can name more if need be.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Enrico Caruso, Fernando de Lucia, Giovanni Martinelli, Beniamino Gigli, Lauritz Melchior, Richard Tauber, John McCormack.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

From Italians :

Enrico Caruso 
Beniamino Gigli 
Mario del Monaco 
Franco Corelli
Giuseppe di Stefano



> you can name more if need be.


So ... Luciano Pavarotti !

from Russians, I can't avoid such great singers like Leonid Sobinov or Sergei Lemeshev.

and finally ... oh yes, the Swedish Nicolai Gedda.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Giuseppe di Stefano - His faust and Des Grieux i can never forget
Franco Corelli -for the thrill
Giacomo Aragall - for the beauty and the fragility
Carlo Bergonzi - elegance and style
Raul Gimenez - a Prince of Rossini

Each of these represent my favourite tenors.


----------



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Il_Penseroso said:


> From Italians :
> 
> Enrico Caruso
> Beniamino Gigli
> ...


I like it.

I would like to cite Giuseppe Giacomini too, with his dark voice.

Oh and Pavarotti is my ideal Fritz Kobus.


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Bardamu said:


> I would like to cite Giuseppe Giacomini too, with his dark voice.


I also like Tito Schipa with his Tenore di grazia.


----------



## Yashin (Jul 22, 2011)

Damn...i forgot about Tito Schipa, an old favourite of mine. I was considering Giacomini but decided that Franco Corelli was better in that fach (IMO).


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Fritz Wunderlich, Placido Domingo, and Jonas Kaufmann need to be among the top tenors.


----------



## Rangstrom (Sep 24, 2010)

Bjoerling, Vickers, Wunderlich, Gigli, Pavarotti.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Jussi Bjoerling
Nicolai Gedda
Helge Rosweange
Aksel Schoitz
Carlo Bergonzi
Jon Vickers
and from his reputation Jean De Reszke
and had Fritz Wunderlich lived to reach his potential he would have been there


----------



## Desiree (Feb 11, 2012)

Jussi Bjorling









Lauritz Melchior









Anton Dermota









Giuseppe di Stefano









Franco Corelli


----------



## Gneiss (Feb 3, 2009)

For me, at his best my favourite was José Carreras....


----------



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

Jussi Björling, Franco Corelli, Giuseppe di Stefano, Lauritz Melchior, Mario del Monaco.


----------



## AlainB (Nov 20, 2011)

There are way too many good tenors to have a top 5, so it's kind of hard, but here goes (#1 being most favourite, and #5 least (but still awesome))...

Neil Shicoff and Giuseppe di Stefano come after these, I'd say.

#1 - Luciano Pavarotti








#2 - Franco Corelli 








#3 - José Carreras (in his prime)








#4 - Enrico Caruso








#5 - Plácido Domingo


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I would go with (in no particular order):

1. Jussi Bjorling

2. Lauritz Melchior

3. Giuseppe di Stefano

4. Plácido Domingo

5. Fritz Wunderlich

... with the addition of:

6. Enrico Caruso

7. Luciano Pavarotti

8. Franco Corelli


----------



## chromedome (Feb 9, 2014)

Caruso
Lanza
Corelli
Bjorling
Gigli
di Stefano
Del Monaco
Gedda


----------

